# Is CDKeys legit?



## Plazorn (Nov 11, 2022)

I was looking around, and found an online marketplace called cdkeys.com, selling incredibly discounted PC game keys for Steam, GOG, etc. Have any of you used this site before? Is it legit?


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> I was looking around, and found an online marketplace called cdkeys.com, selling incredibly discounted PC game keys for Steam, GOG, etc. Have any of you used this site before? Is it legit?


yes.  however, there are sometimes issues with its payment section.  that's where I bought my last year's psn+ code.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

I don't trust those dodgy marketplace sites selling keys, nearly all of them are just scams imo. You never know where they obtained the keys from, could've been using stolen credit card information. The key may also not work even if you expect it to.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

well, cdkeys does allow paypal, so it's not like you're risking anything.


----------



## lokomelo (Nov 11, 2022)

I got a windows there long ago. It had to be legit because it is a commercial computer, subject to oversight from public entities.

Many years later, I had no problem so far. Key is legit indeed.

I'm not endorsing them by any means, just telling the experience I had.

Edit: Did a quick check here, and it was not CDKeys, it was a service with similar name, sorry, my bad.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 11, 2022)

Plazorn said:


> I was looking around, and found an online marketplace called cdkeys.com, selling incredibly discounted PC game keys for Steam, GOG, etc. Have any of you used this site before? Is it legit?



Not for Steam Key.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

I did one time buy a lot of xbox gamepass subscriptions from them until I realized it was even cheaper to use this one over that.  they did refund my money for the accident, and they were pretty quick about it.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022

btw, I forgot the place, but I managed to get tales of symphonia for $4.  my friend @Glyptofane is the one who told me about cdkeys as well as the on sale ToS, so he might be able to shed some light as I think he's been using cdkeys for years.  btw, they even remind you if you to renew if you're at the end of your subscription.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I did one time buy a lot of xbox gamepass subscriptions from them until I realized it was even cheaper to use this one over that.  they did refund my money for the accident, and they were pretty quick about it.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022
> 
> btw, I forgot the place, but I managed to get tales of symphonia for $4.  my friend @Glyptofane is the one who told me about cdkeys as well as the on sale ToS, so he might be able to shed some light as I think he's been using cdkeys for years.  btw, they even remind you if you to renew if you're at the end of your subscription.


That's good to know.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> That's good to know.


yeah, I would think a fishy site would've just told me to fuck off.  this was after them giving me the codes too, so I could've used them, I guess, but that wouldn't have been morally right.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 11, 2022)

godreborn said:


> yeah, I would think a fishy site would've just told me to fuck off.  this was after them giving me the codes too, so I could've used them, I guess, but that wouldn't have been morally right.


They seem to have very positive reviews on TrustPilot, so it must be legit.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

it's a good site.  I think some people buy in bulk from them.  there was a screw up by sony with the free trials of psn+, to where you could get it unlimited times.  this isn't about cdkeys, but a friend of mine @atreyu187 , got psn for like 99 years.  haha  thing that sucks is that you can't go above 3 years iirc, with the series x, and the highest they make for these subscriptions is 3 months as a time, which sucks.


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 11, 2022)

Nah i dont trust em at all


----------



## Rikua (Nov 11, 2022)

I've been purchasing from CDkeys for almost about 5 years. I have had no issues with them when it came to obtaining my purchased keys. While yes, it feels sketchy because we don't know where the Keys came from, however, it does not mean that they are stolen (some are for sure). Most of the games they have on sale are games that just had a big sale on Steam, Pre-order keys are super easy to obtain if you also supply a review of said game, and a ton of the others are just snagged during sale or "free key" giveaways via discord, twitter, etc. I only use my paypal mind you, so if anything did happen, I could easily fix it.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

my guess is that cdkeys buys in bulk, so they get discounted prices from sony.  I have no idea how much a retailer gets for a psn card or any of the other cards though.


----------



## Hayato213 (Nov 11, 2022)

The issue with buying steam key from like G2A and CD Keys you are not sure where they got these keys from, you would want to stick to an official store for like steam key.


----------



## godreborn (Nov 11, 2022)

my thinking is that you're safe/good, because I know that at least on the series x, downloading emulators and stuff from the store (where they're usually removed within a day) on retail--nothing will happen to you, your system, or account, because you didn't know.  ignorance is bliss.

I don't think the keys are stolen, otherwise they would've been shut down long ago.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022

edit: speaking of which, the series s/x is one of the consoles left that I haven't compiled for.  I heard from gamr's discord that it uses a free sdk provided my microsoft along with visual studio.  I think that's how you compile something for the series systems.  not sure how to get it on the store, but you need to have a dev license, which is like $100.  I don't know if that has to be paid every single time the person uploads something, but gamr does get donations.  it would be nice if more people cared that devs not only have to develop the stuff, but they have to pay for it too???


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 11, 2022)

M4x1mumReZ said:


> I don't trust those dodgy marketplace sites selling keys, nearly all of them are just scams imo. You never know where they obtained the keys from, could've been using stolen credit card information. The key may also not work even if you expect it to.


Never had an issue with CD Keys and they're one of the most trusted key sellers albeit they are gray key sellers (not official).

I've also bought from Kinguin.net, a key of IDM since it was significantly cheaper than from the official website. I don't know why they keep increasing the price, it just makes customers look for cheaper options.

Most who want a cheaper option just use a cracked version, but that annoyingly gets out of date way too quickly so I just bought a key instead since I use IDM pretty much as much as I use Windows.

	Post automatically merged: Nov 11, 2022



Hayato213 said:


> The issue with buying steam key from like G2A and CD Keys you are not sure where they got these keys from, you would want to stick to an official store for like steam key.


G2A have reportedly bought and sold stolen keys, have CD Keys done that?


----------



## CoolMe (Nov 11, 2022)

They have been around atleast for at least 8 or 9 years iirc (if not more). i remember them  giving deals around Black Friday, 12 months of Xbox Live Gold was like 42~$45 which was a steal at the time.. 
So if they were doing anything scammy, to either consumers or big companies, people would found out about it by now..


----------



## lolcatzuru (Nov 11, 2022)

what do you mean? if you went to it clearly its legit.


----------



## Tomato123 (Nov 11, 2022)

They're about as legit as any other grey market website. The website itself is a real business that acts a little bit like eBay for game keys. How people got those game keys is questionable at best, however. Never used CDKeys but no worse than others I've used and I've only ever had an issue once with a game on Steam being taken as the person who sold it used a stolen credit card to buy the key. Nothing bad happened to my Steam account, but still annoying.


----------



## Plazorn (Nov 11, 2022)

I was looking around, and found an online marketplace called cdkeys.com, selling incredibly discounted PC game keys for Steam, GOG, etc. Have any of you used this site before? Is it legit?


----------



## Guacaholey (Nov 12, 2022)

Depends on your definition of legit. Sites like it and G2A are basically like eBay. Some are legit leftovers from Humble Bundle and other authorized retailers, and some are from vouchers for games or services that sell physical cards, those are all what I'd say are legit. Then there are gray area codes that might be review codes, I don't know how to classify these ones. There are some people (this is an issue on eBay too) buying games with stolen cards or PayPal accounts, selling the games, and then eventually the rightful owner likely gets the charges reversed. The keys could very well get deactivated in the future meaning you're now out money. These are the bad sellers and bad keys people warn against the site for. There was a game where a ton of keys were revoked because playerd buying the game from G2A sellers weren't getting their keys.

Only buy from sellers with several/tens of thousands of feedback ratings and don't buy any new title on any sites like this. Same goes for eBay. Use PayPal too, because then you can easily get a refund and don't have to worry about your credit card. I believe payments are sent to the company which then gives it to the sellers. Also, if it's too good to be true, it probably is. You're not finding 50% off new titles if they're legit* unless its a review code, and if it's not it's likely fraudulently obtained. Checking what the game goes for during Steam sales is a good way to check prices.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 12, 2022)

Guacaholey said:


> Use PayPal


I'd rather contact my own bank than use that spineless company again.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 12, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> I'd rather contact my own bank than use that spineless company again.


Yes. I've heard bad things about PayPal.


----------



## jakl_53 (Nov 26, 2022)

They are kind of legit. I have used them a few times.  But the source of the keys are shaky at best. Somebody has to be making a profit off it. It only makes sense that stolen credit cards would be the easiest way to profit. But who knows where they get them from.


----------



## M4x1mumReZ (Nov 26, 2022)

jakl_53 said:


> They are kind of legit. I have used them a few times.  But the source of the keys are shaky at best. Somebody has to be making a profit off it. It only makes sense that stolen credit cards would be the easiest way to profit. But who knows where they get them from.


That's what I was saying. I always thought those key marketplaces were very sketchy.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Nov 26, 2022)

jakl_53 said:


> They are kind of legit. I have used them a few times.  But the source of the keys are shaky at best. Somebody has to be making a profit off it. It only makes sense that stolen credit cards would be the easiest way to profit. But who knows where they get them from.


If they were keys bought from a stolen CC they'd be revoked/invalidated.


----------



## swutch (Dec 22, 2022)

Had so far only good experience with them.


----------



## City (Dec 22, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> If they were keys bought from a stolen CC they'd be revoked/invalidated.


And these websites ALWAYS step in to refund you if that happens.


----------

